
Ask HN: When should i post on our company blog, when on Medium? - colloqu
Hi,<p>i believe that it is worth it to have valuable content (the kind that is actually worth a blogpost) on our own company blog. At the same time i&#x27;m a bit afraid to miss the attention i could get on Medium.<p>Also: i don&#x27;t want to have our medium blog on something like blog.example.com because for SEO purposes it is better to have example.com&#x2F;blog<p>What is your take on this?<p>Best
======
anthony_franco
I'd do both. Post it first to your blog. Spread it on twitter/facebook/email
list with a link to your blog.

Then after a few days copy it onto other platforms. Like Medium (with a link
back to the original) and LinkedIn Pulse (if it makes sense for your
audience).

~~~
colloqu
Wouldn't that just result in duplicate content?

~~~
anthony_franco
Are you talking about it from an SEO perspective?

If it points back to the original Google recognizes the original for SEO
purposes.

------
Mz
You can try it, but there is a saying: "Put all your eggs in one basket and
watch that basket."

Spreading yourself too thin can be a problem rather than adding value.

Best of luck.

------
benologist
How are you expecting Medium to add value to your posts? Won't routing traffic
through Medium just shave 90+ percent of it off?

~~~
colloqu
E.g. if it is the first blogpost you made. Chance are higher on medium to get
it spread. Don't you think?

~~~
benologist
I actually decided to test this hypothesis if you're still around - so far the
results are 80 visitors reaching my post via medium, 5620 via my own efforts.

~~~
benologist
And a second article I didn't try to promote anywhere, which got no views at
all lol. It's pretty much BYO traffic.

